# Richard Brautigan



## imdead-goaway (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone heard of him?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 19, 2007)

I hadn't, but I just looked up some of his stuff, and it's pretty good.  I little Bukowski-ish (sorry to make such an easy reference).  Thanks for bringing him to my attention.

Richard Brautigan at Old Poetry


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful, sobbing 
high-geared fucking 
and then to lie silently 
like deer tracks in the 
freshly-fallen snow beside 
the one you love. 
That's all.

Wow.  Good stuff.


----------



## imdead-goaway (Dec 19, 2007)

Malone said:


> Beautiful, sobbing
> high-geared fucking
> and then to lie silently
> like deer tracks in the
> ...


 

Yeah.
His was the first poetry I enjoyed reading.
He published a few books, too.
Truly amazing. He keeps the same style from his poetry
In his story telling. 
He's my favorite writer.
Can't really explain it, ya know?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm reading some of his Trout Fishing in America book.  Very good.  You're write, he definitely straddles poetry and fiction in a wonderful way.  I love the ideas he has.  Staying with unemployed burglars and dogs barking loud enough to raise grumbling dead.  Great stuff.  Again, thanks for bringing him to my attention.  I like this kind of stuff and it's always great to find new writers I can actually admire for being daring and orginal.


----------



## imdead-goaway (Dec 19, 2007)

My favorite poem by him is called Unknown Dreamer

Someday
I believe 
(and soon)
We should erect
A fragile monument
For the unknown dreamer
Because
He was more important
Than soldiers


----------



## Linton Robinson (Dec 19, 2007)

You gotta love a guy with a book entitled  "In Watermelon Sugar My Days Are Done As My Life Is Done In Watermelon Sugar".

Not very Bukowski-esque by any means.   He was seen as the hippie-antinovelist.  In fact a contemporary reviewer once said, "In the future people will probably write 'Brautigans' instead of novels."

I wish it were true.  I'd be famous, too.


----------



## imdead-goaway (Dec 19, 2007)

lin said:


> You gotta love a guy with a book entitled "In Watermelon Sugar My Days Are Done As My Life Is Done In Watermelon Sugar".
> 
> Not very Bukowski-esque by any means. He was seen as the hippie-antinovelist. In fact a contemporary reviewer once said, "In the future people will probably write 'Brautigans' instead of novels."
> 
> I wish it were true. I'd be famous, too.


 
The Abortion was pure gold.
I actually teared up a little
During the sex part...
He just wrote it so beautifully.

And another book
I think it was called
"American Dust"
If you've read it, you'll understand this:
I tried doing an oral report of this book in English last year
Like, making it up on the spot. XD


----------



## Linton Robinson (Dec 20, 2007)

Fans of Brautigan will probably also like William Kotzwinkle,  Tom Robbins and Ismael Reid


----------

